# Roamer Glass...?



## jaybee (Mar 5, 2011)

hey all

I'm tryingvto get my fathers late 50's early 60's roamer incabloc repaired for his birthday...???

I'll post some images later once my mother has stolen it from him so I can get it done...

my local antique watch specialist can source Perspex but I'm wondering does anyone know where you can get glass???


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Cousins UK may be your best bet. Or if you post some pictures a forum magpie maybe able to help :thumbsup:


----------



## jaybee (Mar 5, 2011)

am I right in thinking the numbers on the back of the case are patent numbers and dont identify the watch beyond a rough dating??


----------



## jaybee (Mar 5, 2011)

the numbers are 215 999 and 180 459

it's antimagnetic waterproof and incabloc

if memory serves every second hour marker bar 12 3 6 and 9 is a triangle...

can't find an image quite like it here...

should have pics later in the week...


----------



## jaybee (Mar 5, 2011)

it is very like the above but with no calendar, and I was wrong about the numbers which are replaced by triangles!!

any idea what it might be called so i can check with cousins??


----------



## jaybee (Mar 5, 2011)

finally arrived in!!

working perfectly, just kept 12 hours in sync with my tag Heuer quartz, so accurate enough!!



any ideas what it might be??


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi

The numbers you quote are most likely patent numbers for some parts of the movement or seals etc. I should imagine it has a Swiss cross & the word Brevete on the caseback? There is also a good possabilty that it is a " top loader " Which means a competent watchmaker should be able to remove the caseback and pop the crystal and movement out realease the crystal and take measurements easily enough. There maybe also more details regarding model etc on the caseback inner. *I do not suggest this is something you should try unless you have some experience.*


----------



## jaybee (Mar 5, 2011)

lordofthefiles said:


> Hi
> 
> The numbers you quote are most likely patent numbers for some parts of the movement or seals etc. I should imagine it has a Swiss cross & the word Brevete on the caseback? There is also a good possabilty that it is a " top loader " Which means a competent watchmaker should be able to remove the caseback and pop the crystal and movement out realease the crystal and take measurements easily enough. There maybe also more details regarding model etc on the caseback inner. *I do not suggest this is something you should try unless you have some experience.*


it does indeed!



definitely beyond me!!


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

The following is only for your information... *And I take no resposibility should you attempt & have a disaster.* :crybaby:

1. Remove case back with a case knife or flat blade should be an indent to insert tool.

2. Once caseback is removed you will see there is a cut out to allow the crown and stem to be released

3. Holding the lugs in both hands dial side up. Apply easy but firm pressure to the crystal with your thumbs :sweatdrop:

4. The crystal & movement should release front to back as one in a type of pod.

5. Gently unscrew crystal from movement.

*Do not attempt if the crown / stem cut out is not there* 

*Suggest this be done 1 inch above a soft surface* :disgust:


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

lordofthefiles said:


> The following is only for your information... *And I take no resposibility should you attempt & have a disaster.* :crybaby:
> 
> 1. Remove case back with a case knife or flat blade should be an indent to insert tool.
> 
> ...


*Just occurred to me talking total twaddle. no need to remove caseback just press the whole thing out & remove crystal. Had to have a refresher practise on mine * :smartass:


----------



## jaybee (Mar 5, 2011)

chickened out, dropped it in to my local vintage watch specialist...

he's going to give the dial and hands a clean too!!

ill post pics when she's back!!


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

jaybee said:


> chickened out, dropped it in to my local vintage watch specialist...
> 
> he's going to give the dial and hands a clean too!!
> 
> ill post pics when she's back!!


Wise decision...


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Dont forget to post the pics after its done Jaybee


----------



## jaybee (Mar 5, 2011)

she's back and looking lovely... my jeweller gave the hands and the brass internal bevel a polish and the dial a wipe and she is sparkling...

I put a stitched hirsch on her as the plain made her look tiny against the strap.. the lines of the stitching slim the strap a little... the color isn't "perfect" but it's good and should age nicely...

still iPhone photos... I'll pop the macro on her at some stage and really do her justice.... should have taken a proper before now that I think of it!!









The hands have come up really well, although there was some intrusion of oxides into the "glow in the dark" sections


----------



## jaybee (Mar 5, 2011)

she's back and looking lovely... my jeweller gave the hands and the brass internal bevel a polish and the dial a wipe and she is sparkling...

I put a stitched hirsch on her as the plain made her look tiny against the strap.. the lines of the stitching slim the strap a little... the color isn't "perfect" but it's good and should age nicely...

still iPhone photos... I'll pop the macro on her at some stage and really do her justice.... should have taken a proper before now that I think of it!!









The hands have come up really well, although there was some intrusion of oxides into the "glow in the dark" sections

he got it done so quickly I never got a chance to see if he'd take a snap of the mechanism!!


----------



## jaybee (Mar 5, 2011)

duplicate deleted


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks great. Glad it turned out well. BTW. your watch guys does a fast turnaround


----------



## jaybee (Mar 5, 2011)

lordofthefiles said:


> Looks great. Glad it turned out well. BTW. your watch guys does a fast turnaround


he does..!! and he's a bit of a legend

jeweller foils heist


----------

